# Intruding my Art



## allyson17white (Dec 31, 2012)

So along with writing I enjoy drawing, painting, and taking pictures to. (I like to think I'm good at it) I like to do realism portraits with pencil, a little less so when painting. I practice drawing people but I can draw animals to. I'm also starting to practice with charcoal and colored pencils. 


Just an example of my photography. 

This is a portrait (unfinished) of one of my old friends that I painted last year. The buterfly needs to be painted the face I was going to keep white.

This is a portrait of a different friend that I did a few weeks ago.

And this one is just a drawing of a pic. I found on the internet.


----------



## tepelus (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice job. I draw and take photographs myself. I mostly work with graphite pencils, but occasionally I work with colored pencils and it's been a long time since I picked up a paint brush. I can draw pretty much anything if I have a reference photo. I also enjoy drawing the characters of the novel I'm writing. I used to be big into drawing comic book characters but gave it up a long time ago. Thinking about giving them a go around.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice work you have there.  Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Abbey08 (Dec 31, 2012)

Allyson,
I am discovering more and more that there seems to be a connection between the visual arts and the written arts. There are many of us here, like me, who do both. Welcome to these particular pages.

I especially like your images #3 and #4. The tonality is similar to the black and white photography that is still my favorite after all these years(I'm feeling ancient today ;( ). While I can sketch a little, I do not draw well at all; I'm always interested to see the work of those who do.

Do post more. We enjoy looking and commenting.

Lorraine


----------



## allyson17white (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you every on. I love doing drawings and will definitely have some more soon.


----------



## Trilby (Jan 5, 2013)

Love the highlight on the hair of the 3rd picture - so natural.


----------



## allyson17white (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you. I'm working on one now it's a portrait of Perception's Daniel Pierce. I think it's looking really good.


----------



## allyson17white (Jan 6, 2013)

This is an unfinished pic. of Daniel Pierce from Perception. I still need to darken a lot of it and finish up the shading but it's getting there.


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a good start.

Lorraine


----------



## allyson17white (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks


----------



## tepelus (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking great so far. What kind of pencils and paper do you use? I use Staedtler Mars Lumograph pencils and have a wide range of them, but I seem to use only those from HB to 8B. Using a range of different shades helps in giving your drawing depth, which helps with creating a more life-like, 3-D image. The type of paper also matters; regular sketch paper is good for practice, but it doesn't hold very much graphite to the point that no matter how hard you try to make a dark area dark, it just won't hold it. I use plain old sketch paper for practice, but for something more professional I use Stonehenge paper, which is a nice, thick vellum textured paper made of 100% cotton and holds the graphite well. It takes a little getting used to because of the softness, it is easy to leave an etched line you do not want in the drawing if you press too hard, but it is a beautiful paper to work on. I originally got it for colored pencil, but works great with graphite. Anyway, that's just my 2 cents. You're doing a great job.


----------



## allyson17white (Jan 7, 2013)

tepelus said:


> Looking great so far. What kind of pencils and paper do you use? I use Staedtler Mars Lumograph pencils and have a wide range of them, but I seem to use only those from HB to 8B. Using a range of different shades helps in giving your drawing depth, which helps with creating a more life-like, 3-D image. The type of paper also matters; regular sketch paper is good for practice, but it doesn't hold very much graphite to the point that no matter how hard you try to make a dark area dark, it just won't hold it. I use plain old sketch paper for practice, but for something more professional I use Stonehenge paper, which is a nice, thick vellum textured paper made of 100% cotton and holds the graphite well. It takes a little getting used to because of the softness, it is easy to leave an etched line you do not want in the drawing if you press too hard, but it is a beautiful paper to work on. I originally got it for colored pencil, but works great with graphite. Anyway, that's just my 2 cents. You're doing a great job.



Thanks. I used strathmore sketch paper. I like to use HB manly for my drawings but for some part I used 6B and 8B and I also used 6H as well. I'm still working on darkening it so I'll use some softer pencils soon.


----------

